# andaman islands



## huuwi (7. Juni 2008)

habe eine kleine statistik dieses jahr gefuehrt bei unseren trips in den andamanen, eigentlich nur fuer mich um zu sehen wenn, was, wo beisst oder auch mal zu sehen wieviele bisse wirklich gelandet werden. 
beim poppern war es am aergsten, 846 strike's wovon 352 gt's gelanded wurden, die beste gruppe hatte 43 an einem tag. die anderen fische die auf popper gingen waren 17grouper, 20 snaper,3 shark,4 yft, 33 blue fin trevally, 2 wahoo,9 doggys, 1 napoleon wrass und 11 barracudas
beim trollen hatten wir 47 marlin bisse, konnten 12 landen, der schwerste gewogene marlin war 266kg, er war verended, tailraped. bester tag waren 12 strikes, 3 gelanded und 2 kurz hinter dem boot noch verloren.

andere fische
66 haie
64 wahoos
43 barracudas 
55 yft bis 100lb
51 doggys bis 110lb
8 dorados
2 sails

bottom fische habe ich nicht aufgefuehrt, zu muehsam und zu muede.
bin mal gespannt wie es naechste saison aussieht.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

Hallo Huuwi!

Das ist doch eine sehr gute und aussagekräftige Statistik! #6
Wie habt Ihr die meisten Doggys gefangen?
Habt Ihr auch gejiggt?


----------



## huuwi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

jau, haben wir auch, brauchst ja nur den freibadwirt zu fragen. andy hat aber spaeter das trollen vorgezogen, zu heiss zum jiggen. andys freund der manni der im januar bei mir war hat mehr gejiggt und ich denke mal im grossen und ganzen war er sehr zufrieden mit seiner beute.
zum vergleich manni im jan/feb 152 strikes 64 gelandet, kein marlin, war bei strafe verboten zu trollen nur von a nach b durften lures im wasser ansonsten nicht. 15 doggys beim jiggen, von 25 bis ueber 50kg und 14 haie. 
andys gruppe 63 bisse beim poppern, 17 gelandete gt's,
4 marlin strike's, 2 gelandet, 23 yft, schwerster ueber 50kg, schwerster doggy 53kg, dazu wahoos,barracudas und haie.
nur ein kleiner ausschnitt von 2 gruppen.

bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

Hallo Uwe 
kann das sein 63 Bisse nur 17 gelandet ?|kopfkrat#c Wenn das stimmt muß ich 2009 noch mal zum Üben kommen .:m Hoffe mal du hast noch Termine frei .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## huuwi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

juhuuu andy#h,
bei 2.5 tagen poppern wuerde ich sagen ist das doch nicht schlecht, und bluefin trevally und co habe ich ja nicht aufgefuehrt, die hattet ihr ja auch noch|bigeyes. also sei nicht so geknickt, kopf hoch, ab in die muckibude und sauna damit das beim naechsten mal besser wird, siehe manni.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

Hallo Uwe
2,5 Tage poppern im Urlaub reicht vollkommen man solls in der Wärme ja nicht übertreiben . Auserdem find ich das Trollen auch recht spannend und ab und zu nen YFT oder Marlin zu drillen ist ja auch nicht schlecht .Wir sind da ja im Urlaub und nicht auf der Flucht .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## huuwi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

tja andy,
da du ja vorhast mit dem manni zu kommen wird da wohl nichts mit urlaub|rolleyes, trollen war bei strafe verboten#q obwohl wir bei der anfahrt auf einen jigg platz einen yft hatten und ein marlin kam zum window shoping in die lures gefahren.
also ab in die tretmuehle.

momentan ist hier auf phuket das absolute sche... wetter. da kannste schon morgens zum fruehschoppen gehen, bis abends durchhalten und ab in die heia
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

Sorry,

mir ist die Intention der "Statistik" noch nicht so ganz klar?

Vergleichen wir hier Strike/Catch Ratios unterschiedlicher Angelarten oder Fischarten?
Oder fuehren wir Statistik ueber welche Fische man mit welcher Methode fangen kann?
Oder was der groesste Fische mit welcher Methode ist?

Oder beweihraeuchern wir ein bisschen unsere eigenen Faenge und machen Werbung fuer die Andamanen unter dem Deckmantel einer Statistik? 
(sorry - ist nicht boese gemeint, bin immer gerade heraus... Und man kann sich auch gerne mal bisschen beweihraeuchern - aber dafuer braucht man keine "Statistik" zu bemuehen)

Cheers
A


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*



> Oder beweihraeuchern wir ein bisschen unsere eigenen Faenge und machen Werbung fuer die Andamanen unter dem Deckmantel einer Statistik?


Deswegen schon im Blick - wäre ja nicht das erste Mal....


----------



## huuwi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

|gr:  thomas,
habe nachgefragt ob interesse besteht und es wurde genehmigt.
falls das nicht der fall sein sollte, loesch es.
angsar:vik:
darauf trink ich einen, und en raeucherstaebchen mach ich dann auch.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

Ich halte die Information für interessant. Ob das nun wissenschaftlich/beweichräuchernd oder wie auch immer ist, ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Wenn hier Skipper solche Statistiken einstellen, dann ist das zunächst mal eine interessante Info für die Boardies. 
Im Übrigen sei angemerkt, dass ich den Big Game Bereich moderatorentechnisch soweit gut im Griff habe, so dass auf die gute gemeinte (bekanntermaßen Gegenteil von gut) kollegiale Hilfe gerne verzichte, insbesondere dann, wenn ich mich zu einer Sache bereits geäußert habe. Wir sind ja schließlich nicht im Kasperletheater! |rolleyes
Beweihräuchern muss - was zutreffend festgestellt wurde - halt auch mal sein... :m

@ An den Mann vom entfernten Kontinent
Ist der Broadbill angekommen? Wenn ich die Versandzeit in Deutschland (teilweise über eine Woche) übertrage, so bekommst Du Dein Belegexemplar nicht vor 2011. :vik:


----------



## huuwi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

:m Kai,
das ist doch mal ein wort. hab schon gedacht ich lauf wieder voll auf. ich bemueh mich ja keine www reinzusetzen

vielen dank
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

Moinsen, 

ne angekommen ist noch nichts.

Sorry, war mir nicht bewusst wer hier was genehmigt hat und wollte hier keinen Streit zwischen Moderatoren ausloesen (war aber ja offensichtlich auch nicht so schwer??? Ich wasche meine Haende in Unschuld... ;+;+) 

Tja, muss aber trotzdem - auch wenn gewisse popperfanatische Moderatoren das interessant finden :vik::vik: - nochmal fragen: WAS ist die Statistik?? Ich moechte doch hier was lernen... 
Bisher ist das noch ne Nullnummer, gibt nichts her an Info. 
(nicht zu verwechseln mit der "Nullnummer" von Radio Bremen 4, die war naemlich echt geil...)
Wenn hier INFOS eingestellt werden faende ich das echt cool  - diese "Statistiken" helfen mir noch nicht viel. Also, mal ran die geilen Statistiken - oder wenn beweihraeuchern unter Genehmigung denn richtig und zwar mit tonnenweise geilen Pix und nicht so lahme Strike ratios :vik::vik:

Cheers
A


----------



## freibadwirt (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*



huuwi schrieb:


> habe eine kleine statistik dieses jahr gefuehrt bei unseren trips in den andamanen, eigentlich nur fuer mich um zu sehen wenn, was, wo beisst oder auch mal zu sehen wieviele bisse wirklich gelandet werden.


Hallo Ansgar
Mal genau lesen dann wirst auch du erkennen was das für eine Statistik ist |supergri|supergri|supergri.Auserdem glaub ich nicht das das nur popperfanatische Mods interessiert .:m:m Ich für mich muß sagen das Poppern und Jigging ne willkommene Abwechslung beim Big Gamen ist muß das aber nicht den ganzen Tag haben .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo Ansgar
> Mal genau lesen dann wirst auch du erkennen was das für eine Statistik ist |supergri|supergri|supergri.Auserdem glaub ich nicht das das nur popperfanatische Mods interessiert .:m:m Ich für mich muß sagen das Poppern und Jigging ne willkommene Abwechslung beim Big Gamen ist muß das aber nicht den ganzen Tag haben .
> Gruß Andreas




Nix fuer ungut, aber verarschen kann ich mich alleine... 

Wenn - keine Antwort
Wo - keine Antwort
Was - ok, da ist was da, aber total unreflekiert, dann kann ich hier gleich alle Fische des Ozeans reinballern, wenn es nur ne lange Liste ist
Wie viele Bisse gelandet wurden - ok, das hat den Ansatz von ner Statistik bezgl poppern und trollen - aber dann mache ich mir doch (wenn ich das unter dem Deckmantel einer Statistik hier reinschreibe) mal die Muehe, wirklich die Ratio's rauszuarbeiten und stelle das zu Diskussion, wie andere Leute das sehen, ob das vergleichbar ist, wie man die Ratio's erhoehen kann und so weiter und so weiter.

Ist aber nicht - sondern nur ach wie geil haben wir gefangen und daher ist das fuer mich hier nicht wertschaffend.

Und vielleicht selber mal genauer lesen |supergri|supergri|supergri: ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich nichts ueber Poppern und Jiggen lesen will - nur uebers Jiggen gibt es ueberhaupt keine Info's und zum Poppern eine Halbstatistik.

Ist ja schoen dass ihr das hier alle so geil findet, ich frage mich aber immer noch was mir dieser Beitrag sagen will.

Und ich habe hier nichts gegen nen Andamanen Beitrag oder was auch immer - ich finde das hier nur ne totale Nullnummer. 

Keine Statistik und keine Pictures und kein Nix...

Man kann sich doch auch mal ein bisschen bemuehen hier Wert zu schaffen, wenn man sich schon mit Genehmigung beweihraeuchert??

Aber scheint ja nicht so interessant zu sein, denn kann ich das Thema ja in Zukunft entspannt ignorieren.

Ist aber vielleicht wirklich nur meine Meinung?

Cheers
A


----------



## huuwi (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

#t angsar,
ich wollte doch nur eine kleine statistik rein stellen,
poppern, wieviele strikes und dann gelanded, trollen halt nur den marlin.
so tolle berichte wie du sie reinstellts sind sehr muehsam mit dem einfinger hacksystem.
und was bewegte und stillstehende bilder angeht, sind doch schon einige drin, brauchst bloss zu andys tread gehen. 

bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*



huuwi schrieb:


> #t angsar,
> ich wollte doch nur eine kleine statistik rein stellen,
> poppern, wieviele strikes und dann gelanded, trollen halt nur den marlin.



Ist doch ne gute Idee, mach doch mal! Aber bisschen differenzierter - z.B. welche Hakenmontage bringt die meisten Strikes. Wie montiert Ihr die Trolling Lures und was hat das fuer ne Auswirkung? Gibt es Moeglichkeiten die Strike Rate beim Poppern zu erhoehen - denn viele Angler haben vermutlich ne noch schlechtere Strike Rate? Welche Popper Groessen und Fuehrung fuer welche Fische? Was ist beim Jiggen zu beachten?

Ich meine, Du sitzt da anscheinend an der Quelle und denn kommen da keine Infos??? Also wenn ich ein Skipper waere wuerde hier die Heide wackeln mit Statistiken und Testberichten... Ist doch geil, kein Mensch hat doch sonst so einen Datensatz - von den paar Malen die man mal selber im Jahr loskommt... 

Ich will alles - und zwar sofort! Her mit den geilen Infos! |supergri|supergri|supergri



huuwi schrieb:


> so tolle berichte wie du sie reinstellts sind sehr muehsam mit dem einfinger hacksystem.



|supergri|supergri|supergri Mit 1 Finger haste Recht.... Hehehehe -  Ok, ich schreib 10 Finger aber trotzdem. Da geht noch was!



huuwi schrieb:


> und was bewegte und stillstehende bilder angeht, sind doch schon einige drin, brauchst bloss zu andys tread gehen.



Ok - da habe ich irgendwie den Ueberblick verloren, weil Du hier nen neuen Thread aufgemacht hast. Das mit den Pix muss ich den wohl mal zuruecknehmen. Also Eure beiden Threads zusammen geben denn schon was her mit Pix und Videos. |supergri

Das ist schon mal etwas. Aber ich will noch mehr Info - raus die geilen Infos... So nur mal einfach ne kleine Statistik als Teaser und denn alle anderen relevanten Daten vorenthalten ist nicht |supergri|supergri|supergri

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Ok - da habe ich irgendwie den Ueberblick verloren, weil Du hier nen neuen Thread aufgemacht hast. Das mit den Pix muss ich den wohl mal zuruecknehmen. Also Eure beiden Threads zusammen geben denn schon was her mit Pix und Videos. |supergri
> 
> Das ist schon mal etwas. Aber ich will noch mehr Info - raus die geilen Infos... So nur mal einfach ne kleine Statistik als Teaser und denn alle anderen relevanten Daten vorenthalten ist nicht |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ansgar 
verarschen wollte dich hier ganz  sicher niemand .:m Wenn das hier so wichtig ist mit mehr Infos werd ich mal mit Hilfe von Manfred , Uwe  und hoffentlich auch von Gernot ( Rausreiser , wo ist der überhaupt|kopfkrat#c#c)was zusammenstellen . Must mir nur bis September Zeit geben habe  bis dahin hab ich Saison (Freibad) und daher kaum bzw. keineZeit . 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## huuwi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*

:c angsar,
also popper montagen sehen eigentlich bei mir so aus, ersten tag gehen wir mal das ganze tackle durch, es ist schon erstaunlich wieviel die angler immer mitschleppen (war bei mir nicht anders,ob suess oder salzwasser). cup face,pencil und stickbait sind fuer mich auch in der reihenfolge top, obwohl ich weiss das das stickbait wenn man es dann mal beherscht die popper ausfischt. hatte eine japanische gruppe an board wovon einer nur stickbait gefischt hat, unglaublich|bigeyes wunsch von mir ist eigentlich das jeder mit einzelhaken fischt beim poppern,jiggen und trollen aber das geht nun mal nicht immer. zumindest druecke ich am 2 tag dann meistens die wiederhaken bei den drillingen runter:l
popper fuehrung ist sehr fariabel, selbst fuer ein und denselben popper, siehe nur yozzuri surface cruiser, langsam und schnell beides geht. alles halt situations bedingt und nicht wie ich manchmal lese, da musst du wie ein irrer drehen damit der gt beisst#d,bloedsinn.

cup popper, mal ganz extrem.
da gibts den super faenger gt maniac und dann gibts diese supergut aussehenden aliens aus singapore, leider nicht sehr faengig. sehen eh zu gut aus, sollten nur in den schaukasten.  einige gehen ueber und bestellen sich die gt bull copys, faengig aber leider auch sehr zerbrechlich. oder man frage georg, tolle pencil popper, bloss 9.-euro das stueck, leider hat er herausgefunden das der drath nicht ganz durch geht#q. alles kleinigkeiten, die aber ueber fangen oder nicht fangen entscheiden. 

plaetze zum poppern sind ein anderes misteryum, ab in die felsen, riffe oder einfach im offenen wasser mit leichten untiefen und oder bait. wenn man mit einer gruppe viel an den riffkanten poppert und sie danach ueber freiem wasser das gleiche tun lasen will schauen sie meist unglaeubig da es ja kein sichtbares ziel gibt, vertraut mir da sind gt's ihr muesst nur poppern. vom steuerstand sehe ich bait und gebe richtungs angaben, es klappt. und erfahrungs gemaess sitzen dort die dickeren burschen.

jetzt hab ich keine lust mehr|rolleyes zeit fuer ne nuddelsuppe.

bis dahin
huuwi

hey andy, ich denk bei euch is land unter


----------



## Ansgar (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: andaman islands*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo Ansgar
> verarschen wollte dich hier ganz  sicher niemand .:m Wenn das hier so wichtig ist mit mehr Infos werd ich mal mit Hilfe von Manfred , Uwe  und hoffentlich auch von Gernot ( Rausreiser , wo ist der überhaupt|kopfkrat#c#c)was zusammenstellen . Must mir nur bis September Zeit geben habe  bis dahin hab ich Saison (Freibad) und daher kaum bzw. keineZeit .
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Hehehe - nee, hoffentlich nicht:q:q
Das war nur so ein Schnack... :q:q

Ja, das ist echt wichtig! :q:q:q

Wo der gute Gernot abhaengt habe ich auch keine Ahnung?? Ewig nix von gehoert, ist wohl zu busy mit Jelle die Forellen zu aergern... 

Ok - halt mal erstmal Dein Freibad in Schuss und dann, wenn bei Euch Winter ist und bei mir die Top-Zeit denn haut Ihr hier Euren Bericht rein und denn koennen wir Eure allerneusten Erkenntnisse gleich mal austesten |supergri|supergri|supergri

Huuwi hat sich jetzt ja zum Glueck schon mal ein klein bisschen was aus dem Kreuz leiern lassen #6 (Aber da muss noch mehr kommen!|supergri|supergri)

Cheers
A


----------

